# Softer hand...vinyl or opaque heat transer?



## HoustonPrideWear (Sep 7, 2008)

I'm considering using vinyl heat transfers for dark tees and investing in a cutter. I am wondering if the vinyl has a softer hand than the JetWear Dark Opaque heat transfer paper I've been using. I personally think that this opaque paper feels awful if the design is large...It feels too stiff and plastic like. Thanks.


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

It feels better to me and it will last longer I did try using dark transfer paper but did not like the feel and now I use vinyl so it makes it easier to sell....


----------



## tdprout (Mar 29, 2008)

Actually, I think it depends on the vinyl...for sure easyweed has more of a hand than paropy paper...


----------



## Peggy (Oct 16, 2007)

Hi Liz,
Vinyl and Transfer Paper serve different purposes. What is the end result you are looking for? If you want to produce a design that is limited to 1 or 2 colors, like simple text and/or numbers, you could purchase this in the form of prespaced names or text and number effects. If you are looking to take artwork and simply transfer it onto a shirt, you have the alternative of transfers run through an inkjet printer or created on digital transfer media. The difference between inkjet and digital transfers is washability/durability, price, not to mention quality and you must consider the type of fabric you are applying to. You can apply a digital transfer to most any fabric, but inkjet transfers are limited to certain fabrics. If you are looking to produce a photo or photorealistic transfer, for example, consider a digital transfer. 
I know, lots to consider, right? For sure you don't have to invest in equipment right away, experiment with various printing methods first, there are plenty of suppliers that will ship the finished design to you to apply.
Take Care!


----------



## Peggy (Oct 16, 2007)

Liz, your original question was about soft hand...vinyl or opaque...you can achieve a soft hand with either. Again, it all depends on what you or your customer expects for the end result.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Liz, 

If I was ever given a chance to choose either an opaque dark transfer paper or tshirt vinyl, I would choose tshirt vinyl any day of the week. 

From what I have read about tshirt vinyl, it will outlast the garment. No one says that about opaque/dark transfer papers. That will make it a better value to your customer, which is good for business. Opaque papers get dried out over time, they fade... it happens to the best of them. 

I am talking about inkjet dark/opaque heat transfer papers. Not the media that comes out of the versacamms. That is different yet from vinyl or opaque papers, but you didn't ask about that product at all, so I'm leaving it out otherwise. If you want more info on that, just search versacamm...

Otherwise, the thing you are wondering about is the same reason that I also bought a cutter, so I could get away from dark/opaque paper as much as possible. I'd rather use vinyl. Plus another thing I learned this year is that sometimes... paper supplies can be unreliable with bad batches. 

Well, good luck to you, hope this helps.


----------



## miktoxic (Feb 21, 2008)

i think they are about the same when it comes to the feel. it depends on what your final product is to be. the difference being you usually don't use a big 'blocky' design with vinyl. it's usually letters, #'s and cut-out silhouettes. ive tried two-color designs with vinyl on shirts and don't like the feel at all (although on uniforms/jerseys it's fine). one layer of a transfer paper is better than two layers of vinyl in my book.


----------



## majikman (Apr 21, 2009)

Customers want quality. Vinyl is quality.


----------



## mkari (Apr 6, 2009)

Peggy said:


> Liz, your original question was about soft hand...vinyl or opaque...you can achieve a soft hand with either. Again, it all depends on what you or your customer expects for the end result.


hi, how would you get the soft feel in the vinyl in oppiste to hard feel? i am using products from you guys, econoprint, thermo, fahion, fashion reflect and metalic and a couple other?

thanks


----------



## nottypical (May 1, 2009)

I prefer thermoflex over opaque transfer paper any day. I've got some new sample of transfer paper that I haven't had a chance to do anything with yet. I'm hoping that my new samples have a softer hand than the Jet Opaque that I did a couple of test shirts with. After about 10 washes the ink started coming off in spots. It's not fading, but the ink is totally missing in spots.


----------

